# Helialux Profile Import?



## DavidAtkins (9 Dec 2020)

I've recently swapped out the Helialux DayNight controller for the SmartController. 
It comes preset with 5 lighting profiles out of the box but has the option to Import profiles.
I believe the Helialux would have the ability to simulate passing clouds, sunrise, sunsets, moonlight, storms etc and have tried and failed to create any decent profiles myself.
I have had a good look on the forums and cannot find anyone who has created and shared any Helialux Profiles. 
Does anyone know of any profiles that I could upload and play around with please?


----------



## @teichoscopia (11 Apr 2021)

Hello!

I came across your post while asking the same question. Did you get any answers?

It is difficult finding anything on the Internet because all of the search engines are dominated by online stores.

Before starting anything myself I would like to ensure that I am not duplicating effort. Also, as a NOOB on this site I would like to ensure that this is the right place to share profiles, not that I have anything to share yet myself.


----------



## @teichoscopia (11 Apr 2021)

Ok. Trying this is my first attempt at several things:
1. Creating and exporting a custom profile. Based on Standard, upped the nighttime blue levels (10), added white gradual to midnight (10) and decrease to 7am. Full cloud and movement. 
2. Uploading the profile to here. 

Here goes...


----------



## oreo57 (11 Apr 2021)

Why do you think this can be done?
It might somehow but I'm not seeing that import means what you suspect, like sharing between controllers.
Only creation and " import" locally.
My internet mojo failed to find any sharing of any kind.
Except for this :

See comments


----------



## oreo57 (11 Apr 2021)

Sorry misunderstood you.

Left the above for reference.

Carry on.


----------



## @teichoscopia (18 Apr 2021)

@teichoscopia said:


> Ok. Trying this is my first attempt at several things:
> 1. Creating and exporting a custom profile. Based on Standard, upped the nighttime blue levels (10), added white gradual to midnight (10) and decrease to 7am. Full cloud and movement.
> 2. Uploading the profile to here.
> 
> Here goes...


It appears that I can't attach non-.jpg files. Does this forum allow links?


----------

